# Hello & Questions on DCC units



## crazdgunman (Oct 21, 2011)

I just joined here today so first and for-most........HELLO ! :thumbsup: I am new to model trains but not to scale modeling. I am just expanding my love of RC to another realm. I have done static WWII modeling & diorama in the past and I am an avid RC modeler as well (cars/heli's/fixed wing). I am diving head first into this train thing while winter approaches. I need to have something to do until the rc race season starts up in the spring. I have been doing my homework on various aspects of this hobby and have learned much while strolling around here. I know that I want to go DCC or DCS from the start sooooooooooooooooooooo.........Which system is right ? That's the million dollar question isn't it ? I have narrowed it down to 3 systems: MTS DCS...Digitrax or NCE. I would like everyone's suggestion(s) I know that they are all good but I have some specific requirements. And here they are :

1. Quality & dependability....I do not mind paying extra for the piece of mind.
2. Compatibility with various engines & devices.
3. Able to run/operate a minimum of two trains at the same time with an ample amount of power.
4. User Friendly. I am not a computer guru so I like simplicity and ease of use.
5. Unit must be expandable for future growth.
I will be doing mainly "HO" with possibly some "O" in the future.

There will only be 2 operators using this unit when running. My son and I. I will not need a system that operates at a "club level" This will be in my finished basement to play with on rainy/cold days and show off to family and friends. Thanks in advance for all who help me. I look forward to meeting everyone here !


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

First off Welcome!! 

Secondly forget DCS, it is a propriatary system developed for MTH trains and it does not conform to NMRA standards. While DCS may run conventional decoders there is no guarantee that it will perform every function.

IMO if you want the best DCC for your money, the ability to run 2 or 3 sound engines or about 4 or 5 non sound engines then go with the Digitrax Zephyr. It is simple to use, versital and it can expand into and with other digitrax systems so to keep it from being obsolete.

Massey


----------



## crazdgunman (Oct 21, 2011)

Can I run a MTH loco and access the all the "goodies" it has to offer with the Digitrax unit ? I really do like the fact that MTH builds thier stuff complete with the sound and everything already installed. The overall appearence is awesome. I have not seen better detailing by any other model company so far. Seems like all the other brands you have to buy and install the good stuff....what gives with that ?

A few Kato loco's are DEFINATELY on my "to get" list as well. I really like thier looks and they are highly praised for thier pulling ability.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I own more KATO engines than any other brand combined. They may not hav all the see through details and stuff like that but they do have great running gear, great reliability and IMHO the lack of some details do not detract from the model in any way. 

What part of Virginia are you located in? I lived in the Hampton Roads area and if you are not too far from there the guys in the MER are great folks and taught me alot of what I know about trains.

Massey


----------



## crazdgunman (Oct 21, 2011)

I am in Fredericksburg. A great train & civil war town with tons of history. The train rail runs 300 yards behind my house. Me and my son walk there alot in the summer and watch'em stroke by :thumbsup:

What HO track is the best to use in your opinion btw ? I have narrowed it down to Atlas #100 flex or ME flex But can't make up my mind.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

You are close enough to where the club meets you may want to take a look into meeting up with them. I will post the website to them here in a few.

Massey


----------



## crazdgunman (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds good. I gotta' get to bed now......gotta' work tomarrow (truck driver).
Nice chatting with ya'. later..............:thumbsup:


----------

